# My Rating Around 4.6



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't know how people get ratings 4.8 and higher. Mine has hovered around 4.6 since I started driving. I keep my car clean, I engage passengers in conversation if they want or leave them alone if they don't, I have water in the car for them and a phone charger although few ask to use it. I had a 2006 Taurus until 1/1/17 and now have a 2015 Chrysler 200.

I get a healthy share of 5-star ratings but my non 5-star ratings seem to average around 2.5-3. I can't access my account right now because I'm traveling outside my home area, so I can't actually break down the proportion of ratings.

I don't do UberFool, which I think generally has lower ratings.

WTF?


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't know how long you've driven, but it seems the people who started 2-3 years ago have really high ratings. I would say it had a lot to do with novelty. People went from taking dirty, old cabs to modern vehicles. Thus, paxes have become spoiled. Having a 2006 car probably didn't help. 

Seeing how no one rates anymore--I've gone 20+ rides without a rating despite paxes complimenting me on how much fun they had--you rating is unlikely to move.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Canteev said:


> I don't know how long you've driven, but it seems the people who started 2-3 years ago have really high ratings. I would say it had a lot to do with novelty. People went from taking dirty, old cabs to modern vehicles. Thus, paxes have become spoiled. Having a 2006 car probably didn't help.
> 
> Seeing how no one rates anymore--I've gone 20+ rides without a rating despite paxes complimenting me on how much fun they had--you rating is unlikely to move.


I think the rating counter is stuck. I've been stuck at 227 for like 40 rides. & I got a 5 star compliment note. Wondering if anyone else's 5 star ratings have been stuck?



Redtop said:


> I don't know how people get ratings 4.8 and higher. Mine has hovered around 4.6 since I started driving. I keep my car clean, I engage passengers in conversation if they want or leave them alone if they don't, I have water in the car for them and a phone charger although few ask to use it. I had a 2006 Taurus until 1/1/17 and now have a 2015 Chrysler 200.
> 
> I get a healthy share of 5-star ratings but my non 5-star ratings seem to average around 2.5-3. I can't access my account right now because I'm traveling outside my home area, so I can't actually break down the proportion of ratings.
> 
> ...


I've got a 4.86 with about 1000 trips.

No idea but guessing your driving might not be smooth enough? I had to slow down on turns and brake smoother than what I drive by myself. Do you have GPS sound turned off? Guessing you maybe aren't doing basic stuff quite right. Conversation might be a problem. Pretty much I ask questions and talk about what they want to talk about. But I've also been getting higher ratings since March 1st is my last day since my 2005 car will be too old so I don't really give a @@@@ about my ratings. Hope my ramblings help. gl

And it might not be "fair" but have to not disagree with them on anything. It's my job to make them feel "special" for that ride even if I have fake it. Or maybe it's just that my prius has leather seats. 

2.5-3 stars =pissing some people off or scaring them or just getting unlucky with pax that rate badly


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

i have the same rating issue but with Lyft, it ranges from 4.63 to 4.75 from week to week while uber is a constant 4.9. i do nothing different between the two


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If all the above is true, it's probably your navigation. Missing turns or not driving smoothly is a major rating killer.

They finally fixed five star trips to update.


----------



## Hobomidget (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been driving uber for 10 hours, I now have a rating of 4.7 that is a concern of mine now. I have about 25 rides done, but because of a snow storm I am staying off the roads until it clears. (Not worth the risk for me and snow tires are not worth it with only a week left of winter) I am a good driver and I work hard to make people happy. I do drive a 2002 Jetta, which is a bit tight and there is a driver here with an awesome Escalade that is pretty badass in all honesty. I am also getting a lot of cancellations, I am thinking my best bet is to get a bigger car. Is there any correlation between ratings vs bigger vehicles vs the smaller ones?


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I think the rating counter is stuck. I've been stuck at 227 for like 40 rides. & I got a 5 star compliment note. Wondering if anyone else's 5 star ratings have been stuck?


Yes, a few days ago. From Saturday to Monday I noticed my five star rating number stuck at 193. I had several people thank me and say you're a five star driver, one tipped and the other a compliment and a badge. Tuesday comes. All of a sudden, which was early evening it jumped to 200. I think there tends to be glitches in the app.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hobomidget said:


> I have been driving uber for 10 hours, I now have a rating of 4.7 that is a concern of mine now. I have about 25 rides done, but because of a snow storm I am staying off the roads until it clears. (Not worth the risk for me and snow tires are not worth it with only a week left of winter) I am a good driver and I work hard to make people happy. I do drive a 2002 Jetta, which is a bit tight and there is a driver here with an awesome Escalade that is pretty badass in all honesty. I am also getting a lot of cancellations, I am thinking my best bet is to get a bigger car. Is there any correlation between ratings vs bigger vehicles vs the smaller ones?


If you get bigger car =worse gas mileage =even less money! Not worth it IMO



NYCFunDriver said:


> Yes, a few days ago. From Saturday to Monday I noticed my five star rating number stuck at 193. I had several people thank me and say you're a five star driver, one tipped and the other a compliment and a badge. Tuesday comes. All of a sudden, which was early evening it jumped to 200. I think there tends to be glitches in the app.


My star rating just jumped too


----------



## Hobomidget (Mar 2, 2017)

I have 5 5star and 4 4star trips. My acceptance rate went down to 49% in just one day. There was a blizzard that hit suddenly. My car could not get traction with the tires I had on it, so I went home. It says 37 accepted trips, but 75 were sent. I don't recall missing that many. But, of course I was concentrating on driving that night. My last ride took me 45 minutes to complete, due to the weather. I had to take alternative routs, because some of the roads where shut down due to accidents. But, yes. Just getting started and worried that my low ratings might be an issue.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hobomidget said:


> I have been driving uber for 10 hours, I now have a rating of 4.7 that is a concern of mine now. I have about 25 rides done, but because of a snow storm I am staying off the roads until it clears. (Not worth the risk for me and snow tires are not worth it with only a week left of winter) I am a good driver and I work hard to make people happy. I do drive a 2002 Jetta, which is a bit tight and there is a driver here with an awesome Escalade that is pretty badass in all honesty. I am also getting a lot of cancellations, I am thinking my best bet is to get a bigger car. Is there any correlation between ratings vs bigger vehicles vs the smaller ones?


Your rating is fine, not even in the danger zone. Sure your car is small but that's fine, it's about getting people from A to B.

I would only drive a bigger car if it paid more (XL)


----------



## Hobomidget (Mar 2, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Your rating is fine, not even in the danger zone. Sure your car is small but that's fine, it's about getting people from A to B.
> 
> I would only drive a bigger car if it paid more (XL)


Cool thank you for the advice. I will take you up on that. My car is only good for this year, which does have me thinking heavy on a replacement. Once I save up enough I will try to get a good deal on a Honda Odyssey, 2nd choice is a Toyota Sienna and if the best deal is a Caravan it is my last choice. I suspect that a $4,000 max, and a 120,000 mile max is a good goal for a purchase. With a caravan I would not want more than 100,000 miles on that one.

We will see if I pull that off within this year. Hopefully I can find something new enough I can drive for 3 years without having to replace again. So that means I will be looking for a 2006 or 2007, when my car becomes to old to continue using.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hobomidget said:


> Cool thank you for the advice. I will take you up on that. My car is only good for this year, which does have me thinking heavy on a replacement. Once I save up enough I will try to get a good deal on a Honda Odyssey, 2nd choice is a Toyota Sienna and if the best deal is a Caravan it is my last choice. I suspect that a $4,000 max, and a 120,000 mile max is a good goal for a purchase. With a caravan I would not want more than 100,000 miles on that one.
> 
> We will see if I pull that off within this year. Hopefully I can find something new enough I can drive for 3 years without having to replace again. So that means I will be looking for a 2006 or 2007, when my car becomes to old to continue using.


My market jumped from 2000 to 2007. 10 years old


----------



## Hobomidget (Mar 2, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> My market jumped from 2000 to 2007. 10 years old


If that happened, I would have to quit driving for Uber. At that point, its simply not worth it.

I hope they give us a bit of a heads up, before the pull the plug on us for the age of the vehicle.

Edit: Or I would simply be driving caravans, as the resale value on those are terrible. I can get a 2009 for about $5500.00


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cut the water, candy and chargers. Wash your car once a week. Guaranteed your rating is gonna go up. Riders are like parasites stop feeding them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Redtop said:


> I don't know how people get ratings 4.8 and higher. Mine has hovered around 4.6 since I started driving. I keep my car clean, I engage passengers in conversation if they want or leave them alone if they don't, I have water in the car for them and a phone charger although few ask to use it. I had a 2006 Taurus until 1/1/17 and now have a 2015 Chrysler 200.
> 
> I get a healthy share of 5-star ratings but my non 5-star ratings seem to average around 2.5-3. I can't access my account right now because I'm traveling outside my home area, so I can't actually break down the proportion of ratings.
> 
> ...


I think your market is one of the markets that is hard on ratings from what I have heard.
Besides that,there is no explanation if you are doing a good job.

My 


entrep1776 said:


> My market jumped from 2000 to 2007. 10 years old


My MArket is 8 years old.
I have a 2014 car I bought new. Now disrespected for 85¢ a mile before UBERS 25% and puked in.
Screw Uber.



Hobomidget said:


> I have been driving uber for 10 hours, I now have a rating of 4.7 that is a concern of mine now. I have about 25 rides done, but because of a snow storm I am staying off the roads until it clears. (Not worth the risk for me and snow tires are not worth it with only a week left of winter) I am a good driver and I work hard to make people happy. I do drive a 2002 Jetta, which is a bit tight and there is a driver here with an awesome Escalade that is pretty badass in all honesty. I am also getting a lot of cancellations, I am thinking my best bet is to get a bigger car. Is there any correlation between ratings vs bigger vehicles vs the smaller ones?


Can't afford to drive X in anything that gets under 30 M.P.G. !
GAS PRICES ARE GOING UP.
UBER RATES ALWAYS GO DOWN.
Uber is UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

uber genesis said:


> i have the same rating issue but with Lyft, it ranges from 4.63 to 4.75 from week to week while uber is a constant 4.9. i do nothing different between the two


Just got my weekly report from lyft

19 ratings of 5 and 5 of four or less with 2 flags for safety and navigation

I hate passive aggressive people. I miss a turn and I apologise. You say no worries and freaking flag me. I rate most of my Lyft rides a 4 but default bc u just don't know

At least with uber its clear if the customer isn't going to tip, and the your ratings based off of 500 rides allows you to get some dings

Lyft ratings off of 100 rides means I need to drive slow and kiss each Lyft pax ass so i dont drop below 4.6 and with uber constantly ******* up, I have no choice but to.

So i'll now ask for preferred route and music, have to keep reminding myself i'm no longer in Washington DC. with the super liberal cometh the super passive agressive


----------



## Hobomidget (Mar 2, 2017)

my ratings have improved to 4.85, with 4 compliments. But, for some reason my phone keeps turning on my app and it goes online. I pocket accepted a call today too. I guess I have to get used to the technology. Using a smart phone is something I have only been doing very recently.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Cut the water, candy and chargers. Wash your car once a week. Guaranteed your rating is gonna go up. Riders are like parasites stop feeding them.


I won't hand out water and candy. No way am I going to clean up wrappers and bottle caps. Chargers are a must as I get a lot of requests. The car gets a full top to bottom inside out cleaning once a week.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a 4.61 after 1700 rides and I don't lose any sleep over it. My weekly's lately have all been high. I screwed my ratings by doing Quest bonuses.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

I have 1300 rides with a 4.66 rating. I gave up on trying to figure out a way to improve my rating. I figure if they want to deactivate me let them.I will find another job.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mikejm said:


> I have a 4.61 after 1700 rides and I don't lose any sleep over it. My weekly's lately have all been high. I screwed my ratings by doing Quest bonuses.


Why did the bonuses kill your rating?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The ratings are for your last XXX number of trips, so it's a fallacy to say the drivers who started 2-3 years ago have high ratings if looking from a cumulative ratings standpoint. I believe it's the last 50 trips encapsulates your rating.

I've worked mine upward out of the danger zone, but not sure why or how exactly. Good customer service is one factor, but the biggest factor is confiednece and not looking like it dumbass. However, customer service often means patience and losing some money. I.E. waiting for passengers who otherwise would get cut off at the 5 minute no-show mark. If you can see they're actively trying to find you or get to you, they usually appreciate you waited.
People stuck in the boonies also tend to rate me higher and are more likely to tip, but then again I'm losing out by driving long distances at base rates. I'm talking about driving in the more rural areas with very few ants where you do have to drive longer to get to passengers. The good part is I know these roads much better and also I can talk about and point out local stuff and history. It wears the car out more in contrast, though, and is a relative money loser.
The advice I got is to skip the rural areas and head to the heart of the city where there's at least some surge activity. The negative is that you get more Pool crap to decline and you get passengers who use Uber/Lyft all the damn time so they often dehumanize the ride or don't care about you. Or see you as not one of them since you're not from the city. (Seattle is notorious for the Seattle Freeze where people simply don't chat with people, also.)
One big positive: I speak English, m----f---kr! The fact I can hold a conversation seems to impress riders a lot for some reason.
English! Do.. you.. speak.. it?! If you say 'what' again I'm going to shoot you! LOL

The other good thing, I guess, is that I don't have a southern accent. I think people in the liberal northwest presume and judge people who have southern drawls on the assumption that the southerner is automatically a conservative or backward individual to the pro-LGBTQ / pro-progressive / pro-welfare / pro-liberal dominant vibe Seattle has. The county Seattle's in voted like 70% Clinton and 30% Trump.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why did the bonuses kill your rating?


Acceptance rate is why they have the bonus. If you don't screen your rides you will pick up jerks with low ratings. The ones with low ratings are the ones that give low ratings. That is how their ratings got low. When I quit doing Quest my weekly ratings went up.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Acceptance rate is why they have the bonus. If you don't screen your rides you will pick up jerks with low ratings. The ones with low ratings are the ones that give low ratings. That is how their ratings got low. When I quit doing Quest my weekly ratings went up.


Agreed! Whenever I try to get the bonus I pick up pools and low rated uber x riders. I get the bonus but my rating drops


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hobomidget said:


> my ratings have improved to 4.85, with 4 compliments. But, for some reason my phone keeps turning on my app and it goes online. I pocket accepted a call today too. I guess I have to get used to the technology. Using a smart phone is something I have only been doing very recently.


You have a tiny market and the rates are great. Enjoy it while you can but keep in mind there is only Uber X in your area so no point in getting a bigger car. Also, can't imagine that there is enough volume there to warrent making an investment in Uber so milk it while you can but don't get to used to it. They have a reputation for cutting fares and increasing number of drivers.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The ratings are for your last XXX number of trips, so it's a fallacy to say the drivers who started 2-3 years ago have high ratings if looking from a cumulative ratings standpoint. I believe it's the last 50 trips encapsulates your rating.
> 
> I've worked mine upward out of the danger zone, but not sure why or how exactly. Good customer service is one factor, but the biggest factor is confiednece and not looking like it dumbass. However, customer service often means patience and losing some money. I.E. waiting for passengers who otherwise would get cut off at the 5 minute no-show mark. If you can see they're actively trying to find you or get to you, they usually appreciate you waited.
> People stuck in the boonies also tend to rate me higher and are more likely to tip, but then again I'm losing out by driving long distances at base rates. I'm talking about driving in the more rural areas with very few ants where you do have to drive longer to get to passengers. The good part is I know these roads much better and also I can talk about and point out local stuff and history. It wears the car out more in contrast, though, and is a relative money loser.
> ...


Ratings are for your last 500 trips.

Waiting for pax who don't value your time is a recipe for disaster. Wait 5 and no show them, they can't rate you if you cancel. If you wait more than 5, you get folks who treat you like a door mat.


----------



## SLKzle (Feb 25, 2017)

Hobomidget said:


> I have been driving uber for 10 hours, I now have a rating of 4.7 that is a concern of mine now. I have about 25 rides done, but because of a snow storm I am staying off the roads until it clears. (Not worth the risk for me and snow tires are not worth it with only a week left of winter) I am a good driver and I work hard to make people happy. I do drive a 2002 Jetta, which is a bit tight and there is a driver here with an awesome Escalade that is pretty badass in all honesty. I am also getting a lot of cancellations, I am thinking my best bet is to get a bigger car. Is there any correlation between ratings vs bigger vehicles vs the smaller ones?


I just started with Lyft and my ratings were 4.77, after 2 days driving after the snowstorm I am about 4.5+ after 58 rides so I am not going to drive for Lyft until the weather improves and the snow is gone. I should not have driven so soon with not enough ratings to absorb the two 1's and one 2 I got.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

> Waiting for pax who don't value your time is a recipe for disaster. Wait 5 and no show them, they can't rate you if you cancel. If you wait more than 5, you get folks who treat you like a door mat.


Well, true. I mean if they're standing there and can see me and aren't coming toward me -- OR don't answer my phone call -- then I watch the clock.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SLKzle said:


> I just started with Lyft and my ratings were 4.77, after 2 days driving after the snowstorm I am about 4.5+ after 58 rides so I am not going to drive for Lyft until the weather improves and the snow is gone. I should not have driven so soon with not enough ratings to absorb the two 1's and one 2 I got.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberglenn said:


> I have 1300 rides with a 4.66 rating. I gave up on trying to figure out a way to improve my rating. I figure if they want to deactivate me let them.I will find another job.


LEGEND!!!!


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You have a tiny market and the rates are great. Enjoy it while you can but keep in mind there is only Uber X in your area so no point in getting a bigger car. Also, can't imagine that there is enough volume there to warrent making an investment in Uber so milk it while you can but don't get to used to it. They have a reputation for cutting fares and increasing number of drivers.
> 
> Ratings are for your last 500 trips.
> 
> Waiting for pax who don't value your time is a recipe for disaster. Wait 5 and no show them, they can't rate you if you cancel. If you wait more than 5, you get folks who treat you like a door mat.


I agree with every word of this. Especially about cancelling after 5 minutes. Get the cancellation fee and move on, and protect your rating.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Given how Juno appears to be poaching drivers with good ratings it would appear Uber and Lyft have no incentive to allow ratings to improve.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you drove a pax that seemed to be nice ask them to rate you 5 stars.

I'm new and drove a jerk who gave me one star. Went down to 4.63 but now I'm back at 4.78


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I took an Uber once and the guy was a horrible driver. He probably has no clue. I've had another driver who kept his phone in his lap. That's just awful. If you're at a 4.6 there's got to be something you're doing wrong.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a 4.88 rating with Uber and 4.89 rating with Lyft. Here is my advice. I used to be into the water and mints thing. 

- Focus first and foremost on being a good driver and navigator. It's important for safety too. 

- Stop giving out water and mints. Every single customer that has ever tipped me, never took a water. Conversely, every single person that ever took my water never tipped me. I guess tippers are gonna tip and takers are gonna take. Chargers aren't a big deal in my opinion. Water is different because you have to keep on going back to the supermarket and stocking up on more. 

- Do not start an interaction with them. What I do is just ask them how it's going and confirm their destination. I don't do any talking anymore. Now if they start chatting, then I will respond accordingly and adjust and start talking. 

- Stop trying hard. I know that passengers can sense when you're trying to kiss up. I feel much better about myself now because don't suck up. When you have things like waters and mints, you look like a pushover.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Great advice. I think you're quite right. What you're saying is not something you expect going into this. That word focus is very accurate. Focus on the driving and navigation. That means ignore other things.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

I have 100 some rides on lyft with a 4.82 (started on lyft)
And stillhave a 5.0 on uber after 60 ish rides (only 7 5.0 rates though)


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm new to the forum and pretty new to driving for Uber -- I just started driving two weeks ago. 
I had a 5.0 rating after about 25 trips (only 15 were rated), but that dropped yesterday to 4.88. I'm guessing that's because I took a wrong on-ramp and ended up adding about 3 miles and approximately an additional 7 minutes to the trip. Clearly my mistake, so I'm assuming I got a 1-star for that. 

Drive and learn, I suppose.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LA_Native said:


> I'm new to the forum and pretty new to driving for Uber -- I just started driving two weeks ago.
> I had a 5.0 rating after about 25 trips (only 15 were rated), but that dropped yesterday to 4.88. I'm guessing that's because I took a wrong on-ramp and ended up adding about 3 miles and approximately an additional 7 minutes to the trip. Clearly my mistake, so I'm assuming I got a 1-star for that.
> 
> Drive and learn, I suppose.


Whenever I make a navigation mistake that costs for than a minute I'll assure the passenger that I'll "adjust the trip" later so they don't pay for the mistake. I think that helps smooth things over. I may or may not actually adjust the trip.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I'm new to the forum and pretty new to driving for Uber -- I just started driving two weeks ago.
> I had a 5.0 rating after about 25 trips (only 15 were rated), but that dropped yesterday to 4.88. I'm guessing that's because I took a wrong on-ramp and ended up adding about 3 miles and approximately an additional 7 minutes to the trip. Clearly my mistake, so I'm assuming I got a 1-star for that.
> 
> Drive and learn, I suppose.


Good luck....keep driving and you will be fine.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I took an Uber once and the guy was a horrible driver. He probably has no clue. I've had another driver who kept his phone in his lap. That's just awful. If you're at a 4.6 there's got to be something you're doing wrong.


That "something wrong" could be driving in a college town on weekends and accepting every ride. The same person could have a 4.9 by exclusively picking up at the airport or people commuting to work


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Whenever I make a navigation mistake that costs for than a minute I'll assure the passenger that I'll "adjust the trip" later so they don't pay for the mistake. I think that helps smooth things over. I may or may not actually adjust the trip.


Thanks!
I didn't know I'm able to do that. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

People suck man.. So does uber. Don't worry about your rating. Worry about being and driving safe. One thing I've learned, the less you talk the better. 4.92 3000 uber rides.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> That "something wrong" could be driving in a college town on weekends and accepting every ride. The same person could have a 4.9 by exclusively picking up at the airport or people commuting to work


There are drivers who drive exclusively Friday and Saturday nights and manage to maintain a 4.9.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The car definitely helps. I have a 2013 Honda Accord EX-L that I get tons of compliments on. Mostly because when a PAX sees that a Honda Accord is coming to pick them up they usually have low expectations. When they get into my car (especially at night) the interior blows them away. Leather, sun roof, digital displays, side view cameras etc. etc. I have well over 2000 rides and 4.8 rating.


----------

